# Fafi,Hello Kitty and other stuff haul!



## missmacqtr (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

well when i first saw Fafi i fall in love with her and i was diggin' for all her stuff lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Fafi bag..so cute ..







some postcards with fafi arts ..just lovely












HK compact mirror and comb set..

and a sticky notes











pin...





a plush ..





a pair of Sandals







an OPI nailploish which i truly love ..


----------



## macface (Dec 29, 2007)

I love love your haul.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 29, 2007)

awesome haul and omg i _just_ bought that HK compact last weekend


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you so much..isn't  so cute i just love it!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

cute!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute stuff!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 30, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 31, 2007)

Hot haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 31, 2007)

Cute haul !!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 31, 2007)

gorgeous haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the shoes and nail polish! and hello kitty is soo cute, also lovin the fafi stuff


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 31, 2007)

love the nails!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 31, 2007)

cute Fafi stuff!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent haul! Now I want the HK compact mirror!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 3, 2008)

lol i got the hello kitty mirror too ive been obsessed with it lately
great haul


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------

